# cheep mf



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2007)

Neg size is 645

NOT A HOLGA

camera body ten bucks..... lens 20 bucks.... film $.50


----------



## The_Traveler (May 26, 2007)

Dust on scanner, priceless!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2007)

Just as likely embedded in the negative emultion.  Had the tape holding the film to the paper tear off and stick to the camera back. Likely it made the emulsion of the film sticky but yeah I should have cloned it all out.


----------

